# Application for gems education - Dubai



## Rainbowcolours77 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi all,

I have recently applied for two teaching job positions with gems education in Dubai. They both start in the next academic year in September however both job applications closed a while ago, one last Sunday (9th) and one last Wednesday (13th) so over a week ago now and I haven’t heard anything back. Is it normal for just the application process to take this long? Or can I take it as I haven’t got an interview for either of them?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Rainbowcolours77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently applied for two teaching job positions with gems education in Dubai. They both start in the next academic year in September however both job applications closed a while ago, one last Sunday (9th) and one last Wednesday (13th) so over a week ago now and I haven’t heard anything back. Is it normal for just the application process to take this long? Or can I take it as I haven’t got an interview for either of them?


can’t comment GEMS .... but I know my own company wouldn’t necessarily reply in that timeframe particularly a popular role attracting volume applicants. I wouldn’t say that’s ‘long’


----------



## Sandy White (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you for sharing useful information


----------



## Sandy White (Mar 28, 2020)

Rainbowcolours77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently applied for two teaching job positions with gems education in Dubai. They both start in the next academic year in September however both job applications closed a while ago, one last Sunday (9th) and one last Wednesday (13th) so over a week ago now and I haven’t heard anything back. Is it normal for just the application process to take this long? Or can I take it as I haven’t got an interview for either of them?


I was looking for this information. thank you


----------

